# Poop question of the day



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Question of the day:
Harmony and Cadence have been sitting on the eggs for 12 days, and I just noticed 2 (out of many) poops that have a lime green tinge, one with the liquid appearing green.
They've both been treated for cocidocis before the eggs, and I recently upgraded their food.
Most of the poops are "normal" nesting poops. I can upload photos later if it helps...

Ok everyone, you are the most helpful people, and I thank everyone for every answer I get on this board!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not over think on their poops.. as long as they are getting care from you and you have had no new birds near them then they should be fine. to ease your mind you could always take a sample to the vet to test it for bacteria load. if most of their droppings are not bright deep green then they are probably fine. the hen tends to not eat as much when sitting eggs in the nest, so her droppings change the most.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Spirit! You always put me at ease... I'd just PM you, but I hope that my questions will be helpful to others..
I'm at home today, and I've been watching them. I think the new food I've gotten has too may big things in it for Cadence. Her beak is too small... I have the previous mix out for her now..


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You are going to have a lot of fun watching them be parents! BTW did you see the sticky of Dolly and Dumplings album........part capuchine birds and well documented.


----------

